# Magazine Subscriptions



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

Hi
My subs have no come to an end for C+.

Does anyone know what the Free gift is to subscribe for another year (Last month it was pedals) ?


Or there is another Mag which is similar but less focused on high end bikes etc, Can't remember the name but last month the subscription free gift was a Torque Wrench..

Thanks


----------



## B1LLY87 (24 Mar 2010)

I read something somewhere about a Free Jacket and Skull Cap being something that was given. Not 100% sure if it was C+ however.


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 Mar 2010)

@ Downward, the magazine that you referring to is Cycling Active me thinks.


----------



## wilko (24 Mar 2010)

Just received my latest edition of Cycling Plus and the free gift if you subscribe is a Prologo Kappa saddle in either black or white worth £54. Ok if you are in the market for a new saddle I guess.


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

wilko said:


> Just received my latest edition of Cycling Plus and the free gift if you subscribe is a Prologo Kappa saddle in either black or white worth £54. Ok if you are in the market for a new saddle I guess.



Would it fit on a hybrid ? My Kona saddle is split.


----------



## wilko (24 Mar 2010)

Have a lookee.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Mar 2010)

I sacked my subscription to cycling weekly, came to the conclusion that at £2.60 a week, along with all those outstanding headlines on the cover on how to improve your performance etc that repeat themselves, but virtually nothing inside to substantiate it, that I would be better putting that money into a pot and it should nicely fund new cycling accessories.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2010)

I've been a LONG time subscriber to CW, even in my 'off years'........... it's got lots of pics of nice bikes........ hubba hubba... (no not girls..I must be weird)...

It's 'tradition with me......

Also get Cycling Plus - mainly cos I got the Blackburn Carbon pump, but it's OK...lots of pics again.............. don't do reading............


----------



## Downward (26 Mar 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> @ Downward, the magazine that you referring to is Cycling Active me thinks.




Yeah that's the sausage. Prefer it to C+
It's out 31st March so will have to see what the free gift is.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2010)

Velovision is one I'd recommend. All kinds of bikes, lots of utility cycling and recumbents, really good quality magazine IMO.


----------



## Paulwakefield (29 Mar 2010)

Downward said:


> Yeah that's the sausage. Prefer it to C+
> It's out 31st March so will have to see what the free gift is.



That's my favourite too, it's nice and simples! Got a couple of cycling active water bottles too for filling out a survey in the first issue!!!
I got an evans magazine through the post the other day, and was quite surprised... it was quite a good read, bit of info for the commuter in it. Not bad for free.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Mar 2010)

C+ was always my favorite magazine and I used to get it from the UK when myself or one of my colleagues was coming out to China. However things changed and that route dried up so I hadn't seen one for about 6 years or more. Two weeks ago I was in Hong Kong and looking through a magazine shop and to my surprise the was the latest C+ so I bought that plus Procycling and Cycle Sport. I was very pleased but the total cost was just under 30 quid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkmarkster (29 Mar 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I sacked my subscription to cycling weekly, came to the conclusion that at £2.60 a week, along with all those outstanding headlines on the cover on how to improve your performance etc that repeat themselves, but virtually nothing inside to substantiate it, that I would be better putting that money into a pot and it should nicely fund new cycling accessories.



I also did this over the winter,every episode from November-January was the same stuff just written differently,Although I guess theres not many more ways to dress up how bad the weather was and the lack of good cycling conditions


----------



## normgow (31 Mar 2010)

I bought my first copy of "Cycling and Mopeds" (which later became "Cycling" and even later "Cycling Weekly") in September 1959 and didn't miss a copy until last year when my subscription ran out. The standard of the magazine has deteriorated so much in the last few years it just didn't seem worth paying out for endless bike tests (all much the same) and articles persuading readers they could ride up the side of a wall if they would only follow the experts' tips which they churn out every week.
Maybe next month it will appear as "Cycling Weakly".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Velovision is one I'd recommend. All kinds of bikes, lots of utility cycling and recumbents, really good quality magazine IMO.



+1


----------



## Downward (31 Mar 2010)

Cycling Active is out today. Forgot to go the shop and get it. Anyone know what the subscription offer is ?


----------



## wilko (1 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Hi
> My subs have no come to an end for C+.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Free gift is to subscribe for another year (Last month it was pedals) ?
> ...





Downward said:


> Cycling Active is out today. Forgot to go the shop and get it. Anyone know what the subscription offer is ?



We seem to have come full circle on this.


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Velovision is one I'd recommend. All kinds of bikes, lots of utility cycling and recumbents, really good quality magazine IMO.



Thanks! It's always good to know our efforts are appreciated.

Just breaking the back of the latest mailing....


----------



## Downward (1 Apr 2010)

wilko said:


> We seem to have come full circle on this.




Haha yeah forgot what the question was now !


----------



## Mark_Robson (1 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Cycling Active is out today. Forgot to go the shop and get it. Anyone know what the subscription offer is ?


 It's a rather nice blue Altura Nevis jacket this month.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Thanks! It's always good to know our efforts are appreciated.
> 
> Just breaking the back of the latest mailing....



Well I did subscribe before you started there, it's gone slightly downhill since.


----------



## Arch (3 Apr 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Well I did subscribe before you started there, it's gone slightly downhill since.



<sticks tongue out at BentMikey>


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Apr 2010)

I've just recieved my last copy of Cycling Plus from my years subscription and i think i might give the Cycling Active one a go, there seems to be a broader range of cycling in it and not just the flat out lightweight roadie brigade 

Simon


----------



## Paco (4 Apr 2010)

I used to get C+, and was a faithful subscriber for 4 years, then went abroad for a time so stopped it. I've never really missed it since because it's chief objective was to get me interested in expensive kit that I could never afford. So that's one temptation out of the way. Also, I felt cheated every month to see new subscribers getting freebies that were sometimes worth more than a year's subscription, and nothing was offered to the faithful long term subscribers. ;0(


----------



## gpx001 (5 Apr 2010)

I can recommend VeloVision and also Cycling World, both a bit more real world than C+, which I too used to subscribe to but got abit too top end roadie focused for me


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Velovision is one I'd recommend. All kinds of bikes, lots of utility cycling and recumbents, really good quality magazine IMO.



Velovision (and its predecessors Encycleopedia and Bike Culture) are the works of the Devil!

I was a normal staid cyclist until I was introduced to the many aspects of Recumbency and equipment.

I was blissfully ignorant of these things and my Trice, Hurricane, Street Machine, Catrike, Airnimal etc would not have been bought if I hadn't opened these evil publications.

Should have a warning on the cover - *This publication will damage your Bank Account*

Do NOT open this Trial Edition lest you be corrupted


----------



## Arch (5 Apr 2010)

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Apr 2010)

LOL, in my case it was reading about velomobiles many years ago in a National Geographic, oh and then Danny Colyer on URC. I blame it all on the both of them.


----------



## Downward (7 Apr 2010)

Subscribed to Cycling Active.
Reviews are much more inline with what I will spend on bikes/equipment and articles are more relavant.


----------



## Downward (9 Jun 2010)

Altura Nevis arrived today too - Just in time for the rain tomorrow !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2010)

Picked up the latest issue of Cycling Active. Am impressed except for my copy had 20 odd duplicated pages meaning some sections were not included. Will buy next months to see how it goes.


----------



## yello (10 Jun 2010)

I've a subscription to CyclingActive and am now wishing it was C+! I find CA to be a bit too newbie focused for me where as I found this months C+ to be closer (but by no means spot-on) to my likes.


----------



## dodgy (10 Jun 2010)

I've dropped my sub to Cycling Plus. I found that as the months progressed it was taking me longer and longer to finish reading it. Eventually it would drop through the door and I wouldn't even look at if for a few days, in the end I'd have 2 copies at the same time that hadn't been read.
I reckon when you no longer grab the mag as it drops through the door and enthusastically run off with a mug of tea to read it, it's time to stop


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2010)

C+ seems to be focussed on racing and fitness training (is it just me or do the articles repeat every few months?), together with road bikes which cost over £2,000. 

As I have little interest in racing, lactate threshold or high end roadies, there's little I get excited about.

I did enjoy the latest Cycling Active though.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2010)

Norm,
was is the Cycling Active with the Alan Sugar article? Did you get the duplicated pages in yours?


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2010)

Yes it was and no I didn't. Want me to send it over?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2010)

Cheers Norm, no thanks mate, will just pop back to WH Smiths and exchange it. 
Did enjoy what I did read though. Agree with you that it seems less roadie orientated.

On the other hand I do enjoy C+ for the £2000 bike reviews


----------



## Norm (10 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> On the other hand I do enjoy C+ for the £2000 bike reviews


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2010)

tbh I find most of the magazines to be boring, as a relative newbie I did contemplate subscribing to C+, but after about 3-4 months they seem to have already exhauted their repertoire of articles, same bunk, month in month out. Learn how to decend like Wiggins, learn how to corner like Contador, learn how to nail hills. Articles which then procede to tell you to use your common sense. A few recipe's and then about 100 pages of bike reviews and other bollocks.

Same with triathlon+ magazine with its ironman crap every month. You must suffer, you must suffer, its going to hurt really bad, the hardest thing on the planet, oh by the way dont work to hard, avoid injury, its got to f*cking hurt, but dont get injured! Give it a rest!


I read books and the internet.


----------



## Ravelin (10 Jun 2010)

There's lots of cycling magazines, which is the best all-rounder in people's opinions, especially for a relative beginner? Something that covers both road and MTB rather than being specialised on one or the other?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2010)

Ravelin said:


> There's lots of cycling magazines, which is the best all-rounder in people's opinions, especially for a relative beginner? Something that covers both road and MTB rather than being specialised on one or the other?



Have a look at Cycling Active? Not sure if its 100% road though. It looks very beginnerish, which would suit you for a couple of issues then you will become bored of it i would imagine.


----------



## sadjack (10 Jun 2010)

I have enjoyed reading this thread. I am a subscriber of C+ and like others here have been considering should I keep it or move to another.

My interest in cycling is the commute to work and cycle touring / camping which C+ does not really cover. But then when I have looked around neither do others.

The constant reviews of expensive kit and bikes I find a turn off. I look at some of the beginner bikes costing £500 plus and think hell thats what I would spend on my best bike!

Think I might cancel my subscription and just pick up an edition of whatever mag catch's my fancy each month.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jun 2010)

sadjack said:


> I have enjoyed reading this thread. I am a subscriber of C+ and like others here have been considering should I keep it or move to another.
> 
> My interest in cycling is the *commute to work *and which C+ does not really cover. But then when I have looked around neither do others.
> 
> ...



I only got C+ for the free jacket +skull cap last year and TBH i am the same as you ,if they do not give a really good offer when my sub is due i will cancel.


----------



## Mistygoth (15 Jun 2010)

I've been buying both Cycling+ and Active, and MBR as thats what I ride and admit that neither mag has exactly what I need. I don't want to spend loads on a bike, I don't want to race down a steep mountain either. What i want are tips, product reviews that are clothes, accessories, tools, stuff etc and introduction to cycling and tips for braking (but on a mb) or how to get fitter etc but without the road emphasis as much as i'd love to do it, its a long way off for me at the mo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2010)

I think I might subscribe to the latest C+ offer as I seem to buy it virtually every month anyway and the current offer is for some DHB shorts which are the ones I like, for the money. And I like the £2k bike reviews.


----------



## philipbh (15 Jun 2010)

E-magazine Here for commuting etc courtesy of Cyclescheme, some of the topics listed seem to match those listed above

http://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/home,cyclecommutermag.htm


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jun 2010)

Just finished my C+ subscription - nothing at all interesting in the copy that arrived today and the 55 page bike listing at the back makes it look like Top Gear. The last few copies have been a waste of paper for me.

I've told myfavouritemagazines to completely close the account and not to send any more renewal requests.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2010)

Just flicked through it and though exactly the same. Looks like I will be ending my subscription also. Will be giving Cycling Active a go.



Will1985 said:


> Just finished my C+ subscription - nothing at all interesting in the copy that arrived today and the 55 page bike listing at the back makes it look like Top Gear. The last few copies have been a waste of paper for me.
> 
> I've told myfavouritemagazines to completely close the account and not to send any more renewal requests.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jun 2010)

Tried to log onto my c+ page and it does not recognize my email !! 

If you read the gumf that comes with the mag they have changed your account numbers ..........


----------



## Norm (18 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just flicked through it and though exactly the same. Looks like I will be ending my subscription also. Will be giving Cycling Active a go.


Did you get your one with the duplicates / missing pages sorted, Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2010)

Yes mate, just went to Smiths and got it swapped over. Didn't even ask to see the receipt


----------



## Norm (18 Jun 2010)

Cool. I'll bin mine then.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2010)

cheers anyway Norm


----------



## Downward (10 Dec 2010)

Hi
Anyone know what Free Gifts the Cycling Active and Cycling + are offering for subscriptions this month ?


----------



## Grizzly (11 Dec 2010)

Cycling Active appears to be giving a 30% discount on the subscription.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (11 Dec 2010)

I prefer Cycling Active because, although I don't consider myself a 'newbie' as far as riding bikes go, I do consider myself a newly 'serious' rider. There are loads of things I have learned from CA (as well as these forums, natch  ) that I just don't get from Cycling+. That said I do buy the latter on occasion if something on the cover catches my eye (although in last months issue there was an article that was well below what I expected from what was advertised on the front)
CA seems to be a bit more of a broad church too as they are starting to include MTBs which I think is a good thing especially these bikes can be turned into something else (such as a commuter) with a simple change of tyres. A little bit of variety is nice.

Bill


----------



## Downward (11 Dec 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> I prefer Cycling Active because, although I don't consider myself a 'newbie' as far as riding bikes go, I do consider myself a newly 'serious' rider. There are loads of things I have learned from CA (as well as these forums, natch  ) that I just don't get from Cycling+. That said I do buy the latter on occasion if something on the cover catches my eye (although in last months issue there was an article that was well below what I expected from what was advertised on the front)
> CA seems to be a bit more of a broad church too as they are starting to include MTBs which I think is a good thing especially these bikes can be turned into something else (such as a commuter) with a simple change of tyres. A little bit of variety is nice.
> 
> Bill



CA has gone a bit down the oo £2k + bike road lately and the Expensive Kit route so I'll subscribe for a gift !


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Picked up the latest issue of Cycling Active. Am impressed except for my copy had 20 odd duplicated pages meaning some sections were not included. Will buy next months to see how it goes.





When in the month does Cycling Active come out as every time i go looking they have none left


----------



## TheBoyBilly (12 Dec 2010)

CA seems to come out around the 8th-10th of the month. A biggish WHSmiths should have plenty.

Bill


----------



## Downward (12 Dec 2010)

Is this months any good and does it come with a Calender ?


----------



## Downward (15 Jan 2012)

Bumpy


----------



## col (15 Jan 2012)

Blimey if C plus dont get serious they might fold by the sound of it?


----------

